# Tecumseh Snowblower Governor



## MacBass

I have an older Toro Snowblower. It is a H70 7/24. I had to replace a part on the govenor, and now I cannot seem to get the governor to work right. First, I would like to find a diagram to be able to name parts. I was told it was a Tecumseh Snowking. The governor has a wire with a "U" shape in it. I found where it said to change governor speed you either open or close the loop. The spring on top looks weak. Also the last time I started it, as soon as I put it in gear and hit any snow it would die. So, does anyone know where I can view a diagram of govenor. And are there any ideas of why it is dying. Thanks guys for any help.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maytag

*round about answer*

The following is from someone elses post on another sight. It does mention an H70 and some links to check out. Hope this helps. Again it is someones reply to another party asking about a Toro 38050 model unit with an H70 engine.

>>
>>Depending on the Year of Manufacture; this Unit has the Following Engines. From 1979 - 1984, a Tecumseh Model H70-130176F Engine and 1985 - 1987, a Tecumseh Model H70-130259K Engine. The Carburetor Kit for these Engines are All the Same. The Carburetor Kit is Part #31840. You can View a Breakdown/IPL of the Mower at this Site Addy, https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/default.cfm and Select Start Parts Viewer. Now Enter the Model Numbers (38050) and Click Search. Now Select View Assembly Drawings for your Year Model.


----------



## 30yearTech

You can download a service manual for your engine, this one should cover yours.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

Page 26 shows the internal workings and parts of the governor. If you did any parts replacement on the governor or had any of the linkages off, then you should perform a static governor adjustment on your engine.

Best of luck.... :thumbsup:


----------

